# Fish Mounts



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone kno who does a good job on bass mounts i caught 7lb bass and lookin to put in on the wall


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's a link to some folks that do a really good job. Better have your wallet ready...

http://www.kingsailfishmounts.com/f....html?osCsid=beb77ee3c04a79145ac0af3557a4e3aa


NJD


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

thats a little out of the range haha my dad has always paid for me and my brothers first bass mounts so he is payin for it so i need somethin around the 100 150 range


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a 43in 34lb Flathead catfish at the taxidermist and its only going to cost me 400 bucks.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Chad Cooper did a hawg bass for me bout 10 years ago for around $175.. probly higher now but he does a great job.. he's in the book


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*bass mount*

Kevin Glover does the best bass mount I have ever seen. One of his mounts was on the cover of a taxidermy magazine. Check out his display in Broxson's Outdoors in Navarre.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

ya i called chad cooper he said it wold be like 285 dollars but i kno he does great work so im probably gonna pay half and my dad pay half for him to do it


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

reelthrill said:


> Kevin Glover does the best bass mount I have ever seen. One of his mounts was on the cover of a taxidermy magazine. Check out his display in Broxson's Outdoors in Navarre.


:thumbup: +++++1 :thumbup:


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

reelthrill said:


> Kevin Glover does the best bass mount I have ever seen. One of his mounts was on the cover of a taxidermy magazine. Check out his display in Broxson's Outdoors in Navarre.


+1000 I personally know Kevin and he does a great job. Just picked up my 9 pt, and it is perfect. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

+1001


----------

